# Haunt Light Kit



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey check this out...I'm not the seller but just bought one of these and received it today...they appear on Ebay and disappear quickly...I just rec'd my set today, and they are tiny but BRIGHT...they will work well in my graveyard :jol:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Haunt-Lighting-Plug-and-Play-Kit_W0QQitemZ250302462583QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250302462583&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14:googly:


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Not very cheap and not very bright, but would work great for accent lighting if they were cheaper. Looks like they have a great warranty too.


----------

